# Advice for new drivers



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Some things should be obvious but apparently they aren't. I'm not trying to be crabby but common sense seems to be in short supply at times. Saw a new driver yesterday who showed up looking shabby and like she just rolled out of bed. Flip flops and pajama pants are not a good idea. Also, the back of your vehicle should not be full of junk. When she pulled away, you could see the boxes pushed up against the back window piled high and in a mess. I'm sure they all fell out when she opened the back hatch. I also saw three different drivers (not sure new or old) leave warehouse with deliveries still on the rack. Too many drivers are showing up in tiny cars and taking partial routes. Pretty unfair they get paid same as someone who actually does the whole route. Warehouse needs to tell these people their vehicle is not within the requirements. Sorry for the rant people. I work hard at this and I can't stand people treating this job like it's no biggie. It's my only income right now!!


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Tell it to the manager. At our warehouse when they see you wear sandals they send you home.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Also it's kinda crazy how many packages get returned just because they are apartment complexso_o.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

True!!! I always at least attempt apartment deliveries.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Who cares what they wear to do the job? As long as they're doing it and not leaving packages behind, it should be none of your concern.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We represent Amazon so should at least look halfway decent. Her clothes were a hazard pajama bottoms so long she was tripping over them in her flip flops. If someone doesn't care enough to look halfway decent they aren't taking the job seriously. That was only one of the issues I noticed. We all have bad days and we all have days we just look like hell. I get that. One perk of the job is wearing what you want. But don't go in looking like a slob. You can be comfortable but still presentable, it's not that difficult.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Some things should be obvious but apparently they aren't. I'm not trying to be crabby but common sense seems to be in short supply at times. Saw a new driver yesterday who showed up looking shabby and like she just rolled out of bed. Flip flops and pajama pants are not a good idea. Also, the back of your vehicle should not be full of junk. When she pulled away, you could see the boxes pushed up against the back window piled high and in a mess. I'm sure they all fell out when she opened the back hatch. I also saw three different drivers (not sure new or old) leave warehouse with deliveries still on the rack. Too many drivers are showing up in tiny cars and taking partial routes. Pretty unfair they get paid same as someone who actually does the whole route. Warehouse needs to tell these people their vehicle is not within the requirements. Sorry for the rant people. I work hard at this and I can't stand people treating this job like it's no biggie. It's my only income right now!!


Amazon approves the cars, they know exactly what these vehicles can load. When they over load a route with too many huge boxes, it's not the drivers fault. It's Amazons responsibility to pair an over-sized load with a proper vehicle. Personally I don't think sedans or pick-up trucks should be approved, but they are so I ain't mad at the drivers about it. Also it benefits drivers when this happens because it forces Amazon to make another route that some other driver can take.

As far as dress code? get a life! why do you care how other people look or operate. I wouldn't show up in PJs and with a bike in my car, but I always have a skateboard ready to go and rarely am fresh shaved because I'm a contractor and my personal appearance is my own business. Mind your own business and let people do their thing.



Movaldriver said:


> We represent Amazon so should at least look halfway decent. Her clothes were a hazard pajama bottoms so long she was tripping over them in her flip flops. If someone doesn't care enough to look halfway decent they aren't taking the job seriously. That was only one of the issues I noticed. We all have bad days and we all have days we just look like hell. I get that. One perk of the job is wearing what you want. But don't go in looking like a slob. You can be comfortable but still presentable, it's not that difficult.


We don't represent Amazon. We are private contractors who represent ourselves. If Amazon wants to enforce a dress code they got to make us employees. That's not going to happen. sorry you get offended by sloppy dressers. I get offend by nosey people who think it's their business to judge people on superficial reasons and without any justification other than their own self importance.


----------



## beast5280 (Feb 26, 2017)

When I show up at the station there is typically 2-3 blocks staged at each loading lane. I found that the more oversize packages the fewer stop you have you make. since I am driving a full size truck I grab the block with the most oversize packages and have a nice easy day.


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Some things should be obvious but apparently they aren't. I'm not trying to be crabby but common sense seems to be in short supply at times. Saw a new driver yesterday who showed up looking shabby and like she just rolled out of bed. Flip flops and pajama pants are not a good idea. Also, the back of your vehicle should not be full of junk. When she pulled away, you could see the boxes pushed up against the back window piled high and in a mess. I'm sure they all fell out when she opened the back hatch. I also saw three different drivers (not sure new or old) leave warehouse with deliveries still on the rack. Too many drivers are showing up in tiny cars and taking partial routes. Pretty unfair they get paid same as someone who actually does the whole route. Warehouse needs to tell these people their vehicle is not within the requirements. Sorry for the rant people. I work hard at this and I can't stand people treating this job like it's no biggie. It's my only income right now!!


I totally agree with you!
Another thing:
Amazon should not allow open pickup trucks or jeeps and other "dry-weather-vehicles" to transport packages. If it such a vehicle gets caught in the rain, it won't be a pretty sight!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

6Yankee5 said:


> Amazon should not allow open pickup trucks or jeeps and other "dry-weather-vehicles" to transport packages. If it such a vehicle gets caught in the rain, it won't be a pretty sight!


They don't. If you have a pickup truck, you need to have a bed cover or camper top....

g


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

I hope Amazon cracks down on this type of stuff. I mean common... Yes we are Independent Contractors.. but you also are the face of a Billion dollar company. At the very least you should try to look and act professional


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Amazon approves the cars, they know exactly what these vehicles can load.


Hate to break it to you, Amazon does not know what you are driving.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Amazon approves the cars, they know exactly what these vehicles can load. When they over load a route with too many huge boxes, it's not the drivers fault. It's Amazons responsibility to pair an over-sized load with a proper vehicle. Personally I don't think sedans or pick-up trucks should be approved, but they are so I ain't mad at the drivers about it. Also it benefits drivers when this happens because it forces Amazon to make another route that some other driver can take.


Actually amazon does not approve the cars there is no inspection. You simply check a box that says you have a 4 door sedan or not.

A guy a couple months ago got deactivated for having a 2 door car. I wish more warehouses deactivated drivers like that.

As far as fitting stuff in your car. Some people will try to cheat the system, no different than with uber. You really can't concern yourself with it too much or else you will quit.



Randompanzy said:


> Also it's kinda crazy how many packages get returned just because they are apartment complexso_o.


To be fair if you drive to the apartment you have ever right to return the package. Not worth the deactivation risk


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Hate to break it to you, Amazon does not know what you are driving.


Yes they do. It's part of the enrollment process.



OnlyInTheA said:


> I hope Amazon cracks down on this type of stuff. I mean common... Yes we are Independent Contractors.. but you also are the face of a Billion dollar company. At the very least you should try to look and act professional


You are not the face of Amazon. You are a private contractor not an employee. You need to learn the difference if youre going to have success in the new gig economy. The face of Amazon is Bezos and a web site.

I had a route yesterday that they tried to overload. The packed rack with about 45 packages had a sidecar with a bunch of oversized boxes added to it. I can do 60 pax if they are all small and medium sized but no way can my car do 60 pax including 10 large ones. So I start with the big ones and got about 40 on board before I said All Full up and bailed. Later that day I get a second route with the left overs. Job security!



Shangsta said:


> Actually amazon does not approve the cars there is no inspection. You simply check a box that says you have a 4 door sedan or not.


They have your DL# and your License Plate# and ran BG check on you. They know what car you're supposed to be driving. Whether they enforce it or not is on them.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

DriverX said:


> You are not the face of Amazon. You are a private contractor not an employee. You need to learn the difference if your going to have success in the new gig economy. The face of Amazon is Bezos and a web site.


I think you misunderstand what the term "Face of" means lol.

Who is it that customers see when an item is delivered? You. 
We as delivery drivers are the first point of contact when delivering goods. Not corporate. No not an Icon, no not a website.
Goods are ordered and who do the customers see first? Us the drivers.

If I contract a person to do door to door sales for my serivces that then makes them the face of my company at the time. Contracting has nothing to do with it.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

OnlyInTheA said:


> I think you misunderstand what the term "Face of" means lol.
> 
> Who is it that customers see when an item is delivered? You.
> We as delivery drivers are the first point of contact when delivering goods. Not corporate. No not an Icon, no not a website.
> ...


We aren't doing door to door sales. I actually see about 2% of the people I deliver to. Let me guess, you ring the bell and wait for someone to answer, and then thank them personally for ZON. LOL your job is to deliver the pax not chit chat with the customer. Half these people are ordering online because they dont' want to deal with a sales rep.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

DriverX said:


> We aren't doing door to door sales. I actually see about 2% of the people I deliver to. Let me guess, you ring the bell and wait for someone to answer, and then thank them personally for ZON. LOL your job is to deliver the pax not chit chat with the customer. Half these people are ordering online because they dont' want to deal with a sales rep.


Soooo much wrong with your response.

Did you read my post? Lol... It was obviously an example. Do you know what an example is? What are you even talking about? LMAO people order items for the convince or because they have too, not because they dont want to speak to a person. Smh.

I do prime now, which also includes restaurant deliveries. So yes,70/80% of the time I do and am REQUIRED to see customers.

PAX? This isnt Uber lol. They are not passengers, which is what pax is short for.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> They have your DL# and your License Plate# and ran BG check on you. They know what car you're supposed to be driving. Whether they enforce it or not is on them.


I've flexed in multiple vehicles and never provided a plate number.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Colie said:


> I've flexed in multiple vehicles and never provided a plate number.


Your car is on camera when you enter the garage and the guy who checked in on your first route recorded your plate numbers.



OnlyInTheA said:


> Soooo much wrong with your response.
> 
> Did you read my post? Lol... It was obviously an example. Do you know what an example is? What are you even talking about? LMAO people order items for the convince or because they have too, not because they dont want to speak to a person. Smh.
> 
> ...


packages, passengers = pax. it can be used however yo want. Context is key. I drive logistics I don't do food runs.

Are you also the face of every restaurant you pick up cold food from?

Bottom line: You are not the face of the company if you are a contractor.

PS this thread started out in the context of logistics, not prime. FYI


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

DriverX said:


> packages, passengers = pax. it can be used however yo want. Context is key. I drive logistics I don't do food runs.
> 
> Are you also the face of every restaurant you pick up cold food from?
> 
> ...


1. There real question here isn't who's providing the goods man, its who's providing the services/company doing so. If the restaurant itself has its own individual delivery service, then yes I would be representing the restaurant. BUT in this case Amazon or whichever is the company providing the service.

2. That is incorrect, contract or not you can easily be the person that represents a company. Idk what else to tell you lmao. There are countless jobs that where the contractor is the first point of contact.. physical or not. I am actually in the hiring process for a contracted job where I am a consultant.

3. Though we can assume the OP works at logistics, because of the story given. The point is about drivers in general. Read the title lol.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Your car is on camera when you enter the garage and the guy who checked in on your first route recorded your plate numbers.
> FYI


No garage. The person who checks me in stays in their booth. Either way. Your attempted point was Amazon knows what you drive by having your plate number. At that point they can just see the vehicle...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Your car is on camera when you enter the garage and the guy who checked in on your first route recorded your plate numbers.


What garage lol. Not all our warehouses are garages man.

You make so many blanket statements that you truly have no concept what you are talking about.

Amazon does not enforce that you drive the car you signed up with. I have driven 3 different cars to flex lol. The only way they confirm we are a driver are our drivers license or our app, not based on what we drive



DriverX said:


> far as dress code? get a life! why do you care how other people look or operate.


This is the second time this year someone mentioned looking professional and you got all offended. Sore spot much?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

the public face of amazon is the web site, not some delivery guy

having said that, u represent urself as an IC, so ur personal brand shouldnt consist of pj's imo

(although if u work out a lot maybe u could make it work if ur a girl, just substitute yogapants for pj's & get more tips than anyone)

if u overdo it the customer will just feel sorry for u, like ur trying too hard, or if they suspect u have a day job they wont tip

so i feel like there are a lot of factors in play here....thats my 'advice'

good luck and have fun......!!!!!

terrible gig


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Doing Flex you don't get tips


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

not wearing pj's u dont


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

flexian said:


> not wearing pj's u dont


Lol no flex delivery does not have tips period


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Lol no flex delivery does not have tips period


lol good luck out there


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

the advice is simple.... don't drive for uber


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> the advice is simple.... don't drive for uber


I would never do Uber or Lyft or any of those. Too many weirdos out there. I would never put strangers in my car. Especially an old lady like me it's not safe.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> the advice is simple.... don't drive for uber


their "Uber Delivery" is just UberEATS in disguise

terrible gig


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

OnlyInTheA said:


> 1. There real question here isn't who's providing the goods man, its who's providing the services/company doing so. If the restaurant itself has its own individual delivery service, then yes I would be representing the restaurant. BUT in this case Amazon or whichever is the company providing the service.
> 
> 2. That is incorrect, contract or not you can easily be the person that represents a company. Idk what else to tell you lmao. There are countless jobs that where the contractor is the first point of contact.. physical or not. I am actually in the hiring process for a contracted job where I am a consultant.
> 
> 3. Though we can assume the OP works at logistics, because of the story given. The point is about drivers in general. Read the title lol.


I'd like to see where Amazon says you or me represent the face of Amazon? lol



Colie said:


> No garage. The person who checks me in stays in their booth. Either way. Your attempted point was Amazon knows what you drive by having your plate number. At that point they can just see the vehicle...


Exactly, which is why I pointed it out. Very perceptive of you to make that connection.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Exactly, which is why I pointed it out. Very perceptive of you to make that connection.


How that went over your head is beyond me.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

flexian said:


> the public face of amazon is the web site, not some delivery guy


Again incorrect lol. No one uses the phrase"the face of xxxcompanyxxx is our website" Websites dont need a "face". Wal Mart has a website, but when you go into the store who is the first person you see?

"FACE" = FIRST POINT* OF PHYSICAL/VERBAL CONTACT.

To put it in simple terms for you... a contract is basically just short term employment. You do this for me, I pay you this, BUT NSA, for x amount of time.
You could literally be the CEO of a company under contract.

Or again...simple example for you. Take a look at professional sports players, THEY ARE ALL UNDER A TEMPORARY CONTRACT and considered Independent Contractors.. But guess what? They still directly represent the team they play for, which then partially represents the NFL/whole organization.



DriverX said:


> I'd like to see where Amazon says you or me represent the face of Amazon? lol


I never said it did? Lol, why would it need to? I'm not talking about full representation.. like a spokesperson or CEO where what you say speaks for the entire company. I'm talking about be the first real life person a customer sees when they use the service.

Anyways, do as you will. Good luck.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

cool little discourse into the vagaries of contract law, thanx for that!

with that in mind:

mods please rename this thread from "Advice for new drivers" to "Bad/incorrect legal advice for new drivers"

tyia


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The question is, why should we CARE about being the 'face of Amazon'. The worst that could happen because of being badly dressed is what, 1 of 300 people may think twice about ordering again?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

OnlyInTheA said:


> Again incorrect lol. No one uses the phrase"the face of xxxcompanyxxx is our website" Websites dont need a "face". Wal Mart has a website, but when you go into the store who is the first person you see?
> 
> "FACE" = FIRST POINT* OF PHYSICAL/VERBAL CONTACT.
> 
> ...


Delusions of grandeur.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> The question is, why should we CARE about being the 'face of Amazon'. The worst that could happen because of being badly dressed is what, 1 of 300 people may think twice about ordering again?


Oh my... Lord have mercy...

NO ONE SAYS YOU HAVE TO ACTUALLY CARE LOL.

Is this, or is this not a job? When you contract, your providing a service/ doing job. In this particular service you are out in public with the potential to see customers.

IF YOU HAVE TO QUESTION why you should at the very least act and dress decently WHILE IN PUBLIC performing a job with the chance to see the customer(reason) you even have that job.... well... I think I know why your doing Amazon now.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> What garage lol. Not all our warehouses are garages man.
> 
> You make so many blanket statements that you truly have no concept what you are talking about.
> 
> ...


THey don't allow all vehicles or they wouldn't ask. JUst becasue your GARAGE doesn't enforce the policy doesn't mean they won't.

If semantics and your suspicion about my appearance are all you got to be mad at me about you must spend a lot of time being mad at strangers and comments you read online.

If you want to wear a blue vest and be an employee and a "face" of Amazon, then why don't you got apply for a warehouse job?

The whole point of being a contractor is to not have to deal with the corporate BS and politics of being an employee!

So if you don't mind, leave us professional INDEPENDENTS out of your opinion of how we should go about our business!!

And furthermore, why don't you try riding up on your Segway and picking up a block? since you don't think vehicle matters....


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

JTFC! No one said the vehicle doesn't matter! Other than VISUAL confirmation, Amazon does not know what you drive. (I also use 3 vehicles). The ONLY info Amazon asked about EVER is if you have a 4-door sedan, SUV, or a pickup with a covered bed. You can be sent home and/or deactivated if your vehicle doesn'the meet the criteria.
Now please go back to being a know-it-all about uber.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL so vehicle does matter! I could careless what you drive I;m just pointing out the misinformation that runs rampant on these threads.

Drive a monster truck if you want or a smart car if you can get away with it. The point is Amazon has a policy and none of us really know what it is and that is their intention.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

DriverX said:


> LOL so vehicle does matter! I could careless what you drive I;m just pointing out the misinformation that runs rampant on these threads.
> 
> Drive a monster truck if you want or a smart car if you can get away with it. The point is Amazon has a policy and none of us really know what it is and that is their intention.


Misinformation you say? Something like they know your plate number?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriverX said:


> LOL so vehicle does matter! I could careless what you drive I;m just pointing out the misinformation that runs rampant on these threads.
> 
> Drive a monster truck if you want or a smart car if you can get away with it. The point is Amazon has a policy and none of us really know what it is and that is their intention.


The ironic thing is that most of the misinformation comes from yourself.

I can guarantee you my warehouse doesn't keep track of my license plate number, otherwise they would have kicked me out when I drove a different car my last block.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Everyone has way to much time on your hands here! You should take up a non flex job so your time will be used up and you won't have anytime to complain on this forum. Do your job and stop complaining!!! Amazon can shut down your warehouse in a second and you won't have a job to complain about anymore. Period!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> Everyone has way to much time on your hands here! You should take up a non flex job so your time will be used up and you won't have anytime to complain on this forum. Do your job and stop complaining!!! Amazon can shut down your warehouse in a second and you won't have a job to complain about anymore. Period!


So we can still complain about our periods, right?


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Most that use Prime assume the person coming to their door works for Amazon. But, perhaps the woman in her PJs was going to stop home and change, lol.

I wear comfortable, clean clothes. More because I care how I look, lol. 

Same with Uber, I dress comfortably and neat, but not all drivers do.

I have an SUV, but Amazon has me listed as a car.

I'm with the original poster. We are representing Amazon when we deliver their packages. No one expects a suit and tie, but come on!


----------

